# Netzwerktutorial



## GeNeRaL (16. Januar 2002)

Hi leute,
<I>kurze bemerkung vorab: Cool ich bin der erste hier</i>
Okay, jetzt mal zur sache, wer hat lust Netzwerktutorials mitzuposten/schreiben/entwerfen, welche sich um den aufbau und die administration von Netzwerken befassen, sprich wie plane ich organiesiere ich n Netzwerk für 50 - 500 Leute, so dinge.

Mail me: g.d.c@gmx.net

cu


----------



## Tim C. (16. Januar 2002)

*also...*

da ich das forum ja angeregt habe im feedback forum, währe ich auch bereit tutorials zu posten. bin zwar kein lan voll profi aber ich denke ich bekomme schon weit mehr hin als der durchschnitt. also währe ich erstma fürn paar anfragen, wat so gewünscht wird, weil kann ja wohl net nur sein
-stell switch hin
-mach rechner drann
-have fun

*G*
das isses ja net, also wenn nen paar gute requests kommen, dann denke ich sollte das kein problem sein, dass auch ich mich beteilige


----------



## GeNeRaL (17. Januar 2002)

*Frage LAN*

Hi, 
okay ich hab zwar gefragt ob jemand lust hat hier tutorials zu schreiben, aber trotz meines wissens über Netzwerk, würde ich gerne wissen was ich beim organisieren eines Netzwerkes einer LAN-Party beanchten muss, da die etwas anderes als ein Firmen oder Home Netzwerk ist.

cu


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

dann mach doch mal ein neues topic auf, ich denke dann ist die warscheinlichkeit, dass andere leute (oder auch ich) da was zu antworten höher


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Zu beachten ist ziemlich viel. Um speziell dir helfen zu können wäre es interessant zu wissen für was das Netzwerk gut sein soll und welche Datenmengen übertragen werden sollen. Ein Netzwerk für eine LAN-Party auf der größtenteil gespielt wird ist sicher anders aufgebaut als ein Netzwerk für eine Firma in der viele Leute auf große Datenmenge zugreifen müssen. 
Das größte Problem würde ich selbst auf 50 Leuten darin sehen dass jeder die von ihm benötigte Bandbreite hat. Sprich: Dass man das ganze über einen, oder evtl. mehrere kleinere und einen größeren Backbone zusammenschließt. 
Poste einfach mal was du machen willst, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

obwohl ich ja fürn neues topic war: 

da kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen, auf jedenfall ein voll geswitchtes netzwerk mit nem backbone, bei ner lan bis 50 mann, gehts vielleicht auch noch anders, aber mit backbone kann einiges mehr. dann musst du halt gucken ob du noch ein intranet betreiben möchtest und was du alles laufen lässt, http, ftp, irc,... das liegt halt daran, was du alles möchtest und dementsprechend muss dann auch das equipment aussehen, was ich auf jedenfall leihen würde, weil kaufen lohnt sich nicht, da ich da schon auf markenkomponenten setzen würde.

http://www.lan4all.de
http://www.mp2k.de/hoersturz/
http://www.innovalan.de/verleih.htm
http://www.lanparty.de <-- unter features - faq gibt nen howto und auch sonst ganz gut


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Bis 50 Leute wo nicht so viele Daten übertragen werden (also 90% zocken bei ner LAN) geht es notfalls mit zusammengesteckten Switches. Habe das (mit guten!) Switches selbst schon ausprobiert. Drüber würd ich das nicht mehr versuchen, da mit wachsender Teilnehmerzahl das saugen zunehmen wird, wenn du ne LAN-Party machen willst. 
Allgemein würde ich einfach mal die durchschnittliche Bandbreite für einen User berechnen: 100MBit Netzwerk und 100 User macht nach Adam Riese 1MBit pro User. Das klingt jetzt sehr primitiv und vielleicht meinst du jetzt dass ich dich nicht ernst nehme. Aber 1MBit bedeutet dass jeder max. 128 Kilobyte je Sekunde übertragen darf, dass das Netz nicht laggt. Jetzt setze ich natürlich voraus dass du wirklich gute Hardware hernimmst die dir Volllastbetrieb auf die Dauer mitmacht und auch wirklich 100MBit bringt. Es gibt ja günstigere Hardware die nicht wirklich 100MBit schnell ist. 
Wenn in einem Firmennetzwerk Leute ihre Dateien am Server haben und gar nichts lokal gespeichert haben, und wohl auch mit größeren Dateimengen arbeiten müssen werden dir 100MBit hier nicht reichen. Auf einer LAN wo alle guten Ping haben wollen und die Zocker von den Saugern nicht gestört werden dürfen reichen die 100MBit hier schon gleich dreimal nicht. Im Falle einer LAN kannst du immerhin noch darauf verweisen dass das Netzwerk beim Eurocup in Q3 auch mies war


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

jode alles klar, nur ist das mittlerweile ein eigenes topic  also, in dem topic hier ging es doch darum, wer netzwerk tutorials schreiben will *G*


----------



## Klon (17. Januar 2002)

http://languide.sng-lan.de/guide.php#1.1

is top

Sollten wir unsre 300+ LAN im Sommer fertig geplant haben werd ich hier mal anfangen gute Sponsoren und Techniken zum anschreiben posten.


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Sponsoren:
Microsoft und SuSE, kannst aber nur einen nehmen weil die ned zusammen wollen.
Ratpadz und Everglide, Ratpadz is besser, weil Everglide nur ein Pad sponsert.

Wenn du im Sommer eine LAN machen willst bist du schon fast zu spät dran Sponsoren zu suchen. Wir haben für unsere LAN schon Ende letzten Jahres Briefe geschrieben, weil man es sonst ziemlich hart hat Sponsoren zu finden. Meistens musst du aber erst 1/3 oder mehr der Sitzplätze belegt haben dass du was kriegst.

P.S.: Gib mal URL von der LAN.


----------



## Iwein (18. Januar 2002)

Ich möchte mich nur für das fette Tut. über Lans bedanken. Hat mir geholfen wollen nämlich auch ne Lan machen und sind da noch Newbs.Hamm immer nur 12Mann Lans gehabt(ohne Probleme).


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Januar 2002)

Also zum eigentlichen Hintergrund des Threads: wenn ihr interesse habt, ich könnte da auch etwas dazu beitragen und evt. kleine Netzwerk-Tutorials schreiben. Allerdings muss ih gleich im Vorfeld sagen, ich kann kein Tutorial schreiben, wenn jemand fragt: Wie baue ich ein Netzwerk mit 10 Servern und Mainframe und 500 Clients auf, denn dazu fehlt mir absolut die Praxis. Aber zu vielen sachen, die so im Heimbereich oder kleinen Hobby-Netzen vorkommen, könnte ich was beitragen.

Gruss Homer


----------

